# showing in rain ?



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

This show tomorrow is indoors but it looks like it will be raining still.

any advice? does this mean more people will not show that day ? 
These buildings are not connected so I am wondering how people are going to get to building A and B with out their dogs getting wet !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Probably rain slickers ? I have shown many times in the rain and mud You NEVER ever break a major NEVER !!! That is the rule of dog shows...We used garbage bags cause that is what we had in our motor home ..


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

ICK the coat work! That can't be good.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

The dog show gets held regarless.. So if you break the major you are blackballed...


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Rain is a bane to your existance as a poodle exhibitor. However, the show goes on. Get an umbrella and sacrifice yourself for the dog. Move as quickly as possible to the ring. Your best course of action is to put the base coat of spray in to hold the shape and then do the rest ringside. You will need to get ringside early enough to give yourself time to fix the hair. The odds will be even with everyone else.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fur Elite said:


> Rain is a bane to your existance as a poodle exhibitor. However, the show goes on. Get an umbrella and sacrifice yourself for the dog. Move as quickly as possible to the ring. Your best course of action is to put the base coat of spray in to hold the shape and then do the rest ringside. You will need to get ringside early enough to give yourself time to fix the hair. The odds will be even with everyone else.


most likely we wont be spraying up argon he has a little bit of hair and is only 6 months.

I am just concern with him being wet all over. hwell:


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Take one of those giant golf umbrellas and run like the devil was after you:scared:. You will be fine!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Poodlepal said:


> Take one of those giant golf umbrellas and run like the devil was after you:scared:. You will be fine!


Lmao I need to see if I have one. If this was enzo's show I would freak out more but its just a puppy and its just for practice


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Poodlepal said:


> Take one of those giant golf umbrellas and run like the devil was after you:scared:. You will be fine!


Or if he isn't too big then you could wear a slicker and hold him underneath while someone else holds the umbrella. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't get wet that way. You would just need to fluff his coat out some.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> The dog show gets held regarless.. So if you break the major you are blackballed...


What do you mean? What happens if you break a major? Just curious.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Hopefully the show chair and the folks puting on the show will have a canopy up inside the ring so the only time you will be "In" The weather is e=when gaiting . I would not reccomed trying to run with an umbrella a frightened young dog can be ruined for life...I hope you are talking about getting him to the ring? Right 
MY BISS Group winning Irish setter showed in the rain . We used the trash bag and carried him to the ring ... But then it was for a group win and then into BIS . So dunno !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

The other exibitors the handlers and owners remember who you are and will do the same to you .. If you break the major that is If you are luckyyou will get away with a tongue lashing. It is proper Etiquette to show if you enter..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

There is a point scale in your regions .Lets say for a three point major it takes 5 bitches and 4 dogs .. You are either bitch 5 or dog 4 and you dont show up . The major in either sex is broken because you pulled your dog. So when you get that judging program in the mail After the entries close, be mindful of that. Of course I am talking AKC here not UKC .


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> What do you mean? What happens if you break a major? Just curious.


You get talked about and people don't like you anymore but they still need you for future majors so what can they do other than whisper and act like high school mean girls?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

KPoos said:


> You get talked about and people don't like you anymore but they still need you for future majors so what can they do other than whisper and act like high school mean girls?


Ha, ha. Ok I see.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> There is a point scale in your regions .Lets say for a three point major it takes 5 bitches and 4 dogs .. You are either bitch 5 or dog 4 and you dont show up . The major in either sex is broken because you pulled your dog. So when you get that judging program in the mail After the entries close, be mindful of that. Of course I am talking AKC here not UKC .


I see. Thanks!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Hopefully the show chair and the folks puting on the show will have a canopy up inside the ring so the only time you will be "In" The weather is e=when gaiting . I would not reccomed trying to run with an umbrella a frightened young dog can be ruined for life...I hope you are talking about getting him to the ring? Right
> MY BISS Group winning Irish setter showed in the rain . We used the trash bag and carried him to the ring ... But then it was for a group win and then into BIS . So dunno !


Its in doors not outside .......

Hopefully they will have canopies to connect to each building


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

You are welcome kalamama 
Hopefully you are are right roxy but have a back up plan ....Dog shows are every man for themself.......


----------

